
How to deploy a Deep Learning API for image classification - hoaphumanoid
https://miguelgfierro.com/blog/2017/how-to-deploy-an-image-classification-api-based-on-deep-learning/
======
brudgers
I am curious about the tools used to write and publish the blog because of its
unique presentation style -- which I find myself appreciating.

~~~
hoaphumanoid
The design of the blog is open source, here you have the code:
[https://github.com/miguelgfierro/sciblog](https://github.com/miguelgfierro/sciblog)

~~~
brudgers
Thank you. I really appreciate the design aesthetic.

